# 187 Brush Owners: Do they generally have a problem w/shedding?



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi lovelies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I have a 187se that I've had since november from the holiday set and it sheds like crazy! It may be because I wash it a lot (maybe 2x per week) but I have to cuz I use it for foundation and I don't want bacteria build-up.. KWIM? I use MAC's brush cleanser and most times my gentle facial soap since that cleans it better.  Anyway, my 187se just isn't as full and dense anymore and I feel like upgrading to a regular 187, but first I want to know if the shedding is a common thing cuz I don't want to drop some serious $$$ on a brush that will end up just like my other one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, can you 187 owners tell me if your brushes shed a lot?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## miss_supra (Mar 14, 2008)

Mine sheds, but not too bad. Out of all my MAC brushes it sheds th most.


----------



## Divinity (Mar 14, 2008)

I've had my full size 187 for years and never had a problem.  I get a few hairs shedding once in a while, which is totally normal, but nothing like you are describing.  Maybe you got a lemon 187se?  I vote you get the full size considering you use it so much.


----------



## gracetre123 (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah mine shedds too..but not that much, I said that you go ahead with the regular size...


----------



## mena22787 (Mar 14, 2008)

well i know the se brushes aren't as good of quality as the regular brushes. i have a regular 187 and the first few weeks i had it it shed quite a bit, but it sheds less and less (i wash mine once a week, and i use it for foundation too).  it definitely sheds the most out of all my brushes too.  i'd stick w/ ur se for now until it's just too shredded to use, and then upgrade to a regular 187.  i've heard ppl having their reg 187s for maybe 4-5 yrs and they're still going strong. hth!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 14, 2008)

Not had any problems with shedding, but i switched to cleaning mine with Wet Ones (red cap) antibacterial wipes. That way I can switch colors right away without having a wet brush, plus i like the antibacterial cleaning.

I did notice that my holiday 187se seemed much fuller than the brand new  long handle one I just bought at the MAC store


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 14, 2008)

Funny...I just posted this yesterday. Forgive TamEva for reposting this here! 

O.K. is it me, or is the 187 brush a bitch to clean and maintain?!?

I just finally got this brush, used it once (loved it, I get what all the hype was about!) and, of course, had to clean it. Easier said than done! Every time I thought I was done rinsing the brush and went to dry it with a clean towel I could _hear_ and feel the baby shampoo still in the bristles. Back to the sink to rinse 3 times over. I still don't think I was able to fully rinse the shampooo out of it.

And then trying to shape it so that it doesn't look like I bought it from Walgreens for $3.99...uhhhh...should I be worried about this brush?

Is this brush really that high maintenance? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I eventually put it in its original sleeve part way so that it would bind the bristles and hung it upside down as I do with all my brushes - it's taking for ever to dry. And that sleeve will only last so long ( I suppose I could use saran wrap)

Am I the only one that's having upkeep drama with this brush??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And don't laugh, but a very intelligent friend of mine suggested we clean our natural hair brushes with...
...you guessed it - Dog shampoos and conditioners! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allowing for a more compatible Ph balance found in most animal hair. Your thoughts anyone?

Oh and yes mine sheds as well, but I believe that's the nature of the beast with new brushes.  Oh what a joy it is to pick long black hairs off and out of your freshly laid makeup!  Good times! Good times!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for all your input 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I suppose it _is_ just the quality of the mass-produced SEs (and I knew there was a quality diff. when I bought the set, but I didn't know it would be like this! lol)  I would wait until it was totally too shredded like Mena suggested, but my b-day's coming up and I'm planning a haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe I'll just reserve my 187se for powders.  

Thanks again!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Funny...I just posted this yesterday. Forgive TamEva for reposting this here! 

O.K. is it me, or is the 187 brush a bitch to clean and maintain?!?

I just finally got this brush, used it once (loved it, I get what all the hype was about!) and, of course, had to clean it. Easier said than done! Every time I thought I was done rinsing the brush and went to dry it with a clean towel I could hear and feel the baby shampoo still in the bristles. Back to the sink to rinse 3 times over. I still don't think I was able to fully rinse the shampooo out of it.

And then trying to shape it so that it doesn't look like I bought it from Walgreens for $3.99...uhhhh...should I be worried about this brush?

Is this brush really that high maintenance? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I eventually put it in its original sleeve part way so that it would bind the bristles and hung it upside down as I do with all my brushes - it's taking for ever to dry. And that sleeve will only last so long ( I suppose I could use saran wrap)

Am I the only one that's having upkeep drama with this brush??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And don't laugh, but a very intelligent friend of mine suggested we clean our natural hair brushes with...
...you guessed it - Dog shampoos and conditioners! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allowing for a more compatible Ph balance found in most animal hair. Your thoughts anyone?_

 
Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've never had a problem with the actual cleaning part of my brush and washing out all of the shampoo/soap. As for shaping, I just keep all the bristles close together while it's still wet and let it dry that way (which usually takes ALL NIGHT to dry) and it's good to go in the morning.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 14, 2008)

_"Maybe I'll just reserve my 187se for powders." _ 

Oh nooooo.....it's getting demoted to powders!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_





 Maybe I'll just reserve my 187se for powders. 


Oh nooooo.....it's getting demoted to powders! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
On noo! I meant that when I get my Full size 187, I'll use the 187se for my powder blushes/bronzers.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoSoAmazin* 

 
_On noo! I meant that when I get my Full size 187, I'll use the 187se for my powder blushes/bronzers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I was just kidding.  Hee Hee Hee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm actually thinking about getting another #187 for blush myself or even the #188 brush for highlighters.

I just checked the condition of my drying #187 brush it seems O.K. but definitely needs something to bind when drying to maintain its shape.

I'm such a freak!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Funny how this brush gets so much buzz!


----------



## matsubie (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah, my 187s shed a little bit.
it's normal.


----------



## soulstar (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a 187se brush that sheds alot too!! =(


----------



## Meryl (Mar 14, 2008)

Mine shed a little and they take _forever_ to dry, which is annoying, since that is the one brush that needs to be washed the most often.


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have the full size 187 and it never shed even while washing it (only once a week).  I also have the 188 and it never shed on me too.  Maybe it's how the 187se was manufactured for the Holiday Set? I've heard that the se versions of the brushes aren't really of the same sturdy quality as the full-sized ones.


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 14, 2008)

I think the 187se's for the most part will be shedding more than full size. They are just made cheaper. I love the 187se I have but it does shed a bit and its annoying when trying to blend out the foundation, but my love for the brush persists and I will be making the big jump and eventually get at least one full size. I'd like one for wet foundation, one for powders. Or a kabuki to buff out highlighters.


----------



## sdpfeiffy (Mar 15, 2008)

I've got both the 187se from the holiday set as well as a full size 187 purchased after I fell in love with the 187se.  I use the full size for my SFF and wash it every night and I use the se for my setting powder only.  The full size is much easier to clean which is why I use my se for just powder (and wash it only once or twice a week.)  Here's how I clean both of them (usually right before I go to bed):

First spray the dry brush with Mac blush cleanser mostly just at the white tips.  Then I gently swish the tips in my palm and you'll see a lot of makeup on your hand.  I add some water and swish some more, then I place the brush under the running water, head down, with the water streaming only into that part and avoiding the ferrule.  I swish the brush around then pull it out of the stream and gently, gently squeeze the water out, squishing the brush into a point.  If the brush is really dirty, I might have to repeat some or all of the process.  After it's clean, I lay it on a folded towel with the handle propped up on the edge of my sink.  It's usually dry by morning.  I fluff the brush in my palm (this is my favorite part lol) and it's soft and lovable again.

The se doesn't clean up quite as well and sometimes I use a dab of shampoo to get the white hairs closer to white.  With the se it seems like the black hairs are still releasing color.  The full size comes clean *much* easier and I really give that brush a workout--foundation and sometimes cream blush too.  I love both of these so much that I'm seriously considering buying another 187 just so I can alternate days.

Hope this helps


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sdpfeiffy* 

 
_The se doesn't clean up quite as well and sometimes I use a dab of shampoo to get the white hairs closer to white.  With the se it seems like the black hairs are still releasing color.  The full size comes clean *much* easier and I really give that brush a workout--foundation and sometimes cream blush too.  I love both of these so much that I'm seriously considering buying another 187 just so I can alternate days.

Hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, my 187se bleeds blue-black dye EVERY time I wash it as I can see it on the paper towel I lay it on.. But I'm glad to hear that the full size 187 is easier to clean and what not.  I'm soo excited to upgrade!


----------



## sdpfeiffy (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh it's a nice upgrade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Like I said, one of my favorite parts of my morning is fluffing that 187. I'm sick, I know. And I still love my se--it's perfect for powder.  I was using pressed Blot and I've switched to Cargo blu_ray.  I should try it with studiofix.  Maybe I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sdpfeiffy* 

 
_Oh it's a nice upgrade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Like I said, one of my favorite parts of my morning is fluffing that 187. I'm sick, I know._

 
Oh don't worry, you're not the only one! lol


----------



## mena22787 (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Funny...I just posted this yesterday. Forgive TamEva for reposting this here! 

O.K. is it me, or is the 187 brush a bitch to clean and maintain?!?

I just finally got this brush, used it once (loved it, I get what all the hype was about!) and, of course, had to clean it. Easier said than done! Every time I thought I was done rinsing the brush and went to dry it with a clean towel I could hear and feel the baby shampoo still in the bristles. Back to the sink to rinse 3 times over. I still don't think I was able to fully rinse the shampooo out of it.

And then trying to shape it so that it doesn't look like I bought it from Walgreens for $3.99...uhhhh...should I be worried about this brush?

Is this brush really that high maintenance? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I eventually put it in its original sleeve part way so that it would bind the bristles and hung it upside down as I do with all my brushes - it's taking for ever to dry. And that sleeve will only last so long ( I suppose I could use saran wrap)

Am I the only one that's having upkeep drama with this brush??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And don't laugh, but a very intelligent friend of mine suggested we clean our natural hair brushes with...
...you guessed it - Dog shampoos and conditioners! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allowing for a more compatible Ph balance found in most animal hair. Your thoughts anyone?

Oh and yes mine sheds as well, but I believe that's the nature of the beast with new brushes.  Oh what a joy it is to pick long black hairs off and out of your freshly laid makeup!  Good times! Good times!_

 
actually, the first time i washed my 187 it took foreverrrr to dry, but since then it doesn't take that long at all to dry. and OMG, yes, this brush, no matter how much i wash, is _still_ dirty!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  idk what to do??!


----------



## sdpfeiffy (Mar 17, 2008)

Do you mean that it's hard to get the shampoo/cleanser all the way out?  For me the only way to do it is to swirl the brush head under running water.  It does take a while, depending of course on how much shampoo I've used.  If it's the white tips that you mean, I've found that spraying the brush cleanser on the dry bristles really helps get some of the stuff off, then following up with the shampoo.  I forgot to say when I posted earlier, that I've noticed MAC products come out of my 187 the easiest.  Not sure if that's because the cleanser is formulated to work best with MAC or what.  hope that helps.


----------



## COBI (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a full-size 187 for liquids and another for powders.  The one I use with powders doesn't shed at all; the one I use for liquids sheds regularly.  I use the technique the MA showed me for cleaning gently each day with the brush cleaner (brush cleaner on cotton round and then clean the brush against it.)

The shedding does seem to be getting less often, but it's frustrating when you pay that much for a brush to be picking hairs off your "airbrushed" finish.


----------



## foxynats (Mar 19, 2008)

Mine sheds too, as does my 188... sooooo annoying but i love these brushes.
xx


----------



## user79 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have the regular full sized one and it barely sheds at all.


----------



## Karlita Bonita (Mar 19, 2008)

Any natural hair brush will shed if you are using oil based products such as foundation on it.  Synthetic brushes work better with foundation and will not shed.  That should solve your problema!  =)


----------



## CreamPuffer (Mar 19, 2008)

I have both the full size 187 and 187se.  The full size does shed when I apply liquid foundation but only a little bit and with each use it sheds less and less.  As for the 187se, I haven't had a problem, haven't had any shedding at all.  I'm not sure why your se is so bad, I'm sorry.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 19, 2008)

i have a full sized one and never had a problem


----------



## cuteymcpretty (Mar 19, 2008)

i have 3 187 brushes lol and none of them shed. occasionally one of two hairs will come off but thats about it


----------



## AngiTN (Mar 20, 2008)

I have a full size 187 (bought at a MAC counter last summer) and it sheds like a [email protected] every time I use it, powder or liquid. It's so bad that I actually hate to even use it.  But I use it because I paid so much $$$ for the thing. I just know when I use it I have to use the tweezers to pick all the tiny black hairs off.


----------



## -KT- (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Funny...I just posted this yesterday. 
And don't laugh, but a very intelligent friend of mine suggested we clean our natural hair brushes with...
...you guessed it - Dog shampoos and conditioners! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allowing for a more compatible Ph balance found in most animal hair. Your thoughts anyone?
_

 
I was organizing under my bathroom sink last night and the shampoo I use on my cats caught my eye as a brush cleaner. It's called "Nature's Salon", an herbal all natural shampoo and conditioner with vitamin E.The ingredients are : Honey, vitamin E, Panthenol(vitamin B-5, Calendula, Lavender, and Chrysanthemum. I tried it on a couple of my cheaper brushes and it cleaned them really well and made them nice and soft. It's a pretty cheap shampoo and a little goes a long way.


----------



## marielle78 (Mar 31, 2008)

My 187 is shedding like crazy.  It sheds more than the cheap flirt brush that I bought from Kohls for $6.  I love the effect that it has on my foundation, but I still feel like I didn't get the quality that I paid for.


----------



## Mais (Mar 31, 2008)

I own 2 187 brushes.  I had to purchase a second one since my first one sheds like crazy.  Mainly, I use my 187 to apply my liquid foundation.  I just LOVE how it gives that natural finish.  I haven't had a problem with the second one (cross my fingers).  I still use the problem 187 to apply my blushes though.  I'm thinking of getting a third since I love the 187 SO MUCH!!!


----------



## tiddlescymru (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh thank goodness other people are having this problem! I thought I was washing the brush wrong or I had a lemon brush! *phew*
Actually, come to think about it, when I had the foundation demo at the store she kept picking off bristles from my face...

I do love this brush though, it really blends the liquid foundation so it looks like you have naturally flawless skin! I
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




187!


----------



## jin1022000 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have 5 #187 brushes... I wash them every 6 weeks. I know they shed, that's why I use each brush for a different color.

Ex.
1 brush for cotton pink color blushes (NARS angelika, MAC sweetness etc.)
1 brush for peach color blushes (NARS gina, MJ peach)
1 brush for foundation use (I barely use the #187 for foundation, because then I gotta wash it often, and that causes shedding~)
1 brush for rosey pink blushes (NARS deepthroat, orgasm, oasis, MAC pinch o peach etc.)
1 brush for darker color blushes (NARS lovejoy, MAC prism etc.)

this way, I don't have to use the shampoo (sephora) to clean them often. right after my every use, I just wet the beauty cotton w/ MAC brush cleanser. And wipe #187 brushes gently on the cotton~

*I keep my brushes in a clean container w/ a lid. that way no dust! and I use anti-bacteria spray inside of the container every week, gotta keep the container clean!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Apr 26, 2008)

My 187 has barely ever shed, if at all, and I've had it for several months and washed it many times.


----------



## MissChriss (Apr 27, 2008)

I was going forever without washing my brushes with no problems and then I go and read online that I am supposed to so I did and I have been shedding every since. Soo makes me not want to wash them.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a full sized 187 and a 187se
Ive never noiced shedding with either,
What I have noticed is that on the SE brush,
when I wash it, the black hairs bleed into the white ones, making them slightly grey! But once it dries its no problem.
They are amazing brushes;.
The only brush I have that I find sheds a lot is the 109.


----------

